# , 20,

## dambo1211

, 20,  , ,
        18 .

----------


## Mihey

!  142 ,      )      )  http://www.molod-kredit.gov.ua/

----------


## kovalskyi

> !  142 ,      )      )  http://www.molod-kredit.gov.ua/

      ?

----------


## crazyastronomer

**:     

> ?

    ,    , ,  10      ,   50-70     .

----------


## Mihey

> ?

     150-200  -)   70  30   2   70   ,  30%)    ,    !

----------

,     ,       :(

----------


## Dreem

))

----------

